# Best sounding exhaust systhem on a GTR! Tell us your experiences.



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear friends,

I thought about this thread for a while now and after driving one of my friends R32 GTRs today, I was blasted with the sound of his machine and thought it would be time for everyone to post his exhaust spec and engine spec (which obviously affects the exhaust note).

If you even have a sound clip from your exhaust post it with your spec here.

Basicly I will try to record my mates sound note soon, but here is his spec:

Trust Power Extreme TI 2009 model
Zard sports cat 
Mines FRONT PIPE PRO (the older model from 2006)

Engine: running 600HP on Tomei components and a pair of GT-SSs.

The older Mines Pro down pipe had a different curve in the piping letting the exhaust note pitch higher over 6000rpm. We drove the car in a tunnel at full throttle and the car sounded like an F360. The newer, more polished piping from Mines doesn't have the same resonance thought. Somebody uses this downpipe as well?

Chris


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't have a sound clip of it.

Mines Titanium VX pro II
Greddy Extension Downpipes
Decat pipe
Standard [email protected]

Screams like nothing else over 5000RPM

will make a new post when the T04Z and engine is finished


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

greta thread!

Ive got a kakimoto straight through exhaust, small small box, gutted out de-cat, NISMO downpipes and standard engine.

Sounds awesome and much better than the quiet Nismo one i had before..... i love going through tunnels


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

I've a Ganador racing titan on my 600ps GTR. Awesome "sound"!!!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well mine sounds like a mix between a bike, jet and a ferrari with a bit of basstone, and that is only revving to 4k rpm atm so god knows when gets above it! Will get a sound clip when i can.

forged engine
GT-SS turbos
full kakimoto mega n1 dual turbo back exhaust. Decat and one box on each pipe.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i have a kakimoto on my r32gtr. sounds very raspy and deep throat. wakes up the neighbours, and sets off car alarms in car parks.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha every morning without fail i get atleast one going off!  /\/\


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Maybe a good idea to state if the car is a daily driver-as some of the exhausts can make your ears bleed!!!:chairshot:bawling:


For the last 6 years I have used the car nearly every day with a hand built cat free exhaust, but enough was enough and I have just had fitted a Hks silient.

Belive it or not the car still sounds great on tick over and you can hear the radio and talk at decent speeds


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

oh mine is a daily alright! 

at 3k revs it can make your head explode sometimes! which could get annoying but hey!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Daily driver
HKS Kyushu custom downpipe
HKS Kyushu external screamer pipe
HKS Super Drager exhaust

I only like the sound of the screamer pipe


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've got HKS downpipe, decat and a blitz nur spec without the bung. Sounds awesome! Daily driver too.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

i _would _vote for the Mines VX Pro II... but my favorite is my HKS Super Dragger II with HKS downpipes on std turbos - and it's the ducks nuts!! loud, metallic, lots of pops n bangs and it just wails under boost! I should try to get a sounds clip of it - one of my favorite bits (other than going through tunnels!) is at idle you can now hear the lumpyness of the cams (HKS Step 1) whereas before with the Blitz exhaust, it was just a flat drone.

Thanks for selling it to me Fraser!!!!


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive got a mines straight though at 600bhp.
i dont use it as a daily driver, i find it a bit quiet, but thats how i like it


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

heres mine, driving on a private road.

spec of car should be at the beginning (if i managed to make the vid right lol)


Skyline.flv video by civicjimUK - Photobucket


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Great stuff guys,

I see many peeps went for the Kakimoto stuff. Love their exhaust systhems.

I think ( as I am trying to experiment at the moment) that it would be possible to high pitch the exhaust note further with a custome forged downpipe, which has a longer end section, in order to streight match the exhaust piping. (so that you not need a section pipe or cat anymore)

Basicly what me and my partner Act-R found out over various downpipes is that when ever the downpipe diameter is too big or small, you don't get a high pitch sound note. Also again depending on your engine spec, the downpipe is the key to change the sound dramaticly on your GTR.

It's time I order some custome downpipe for a GTR:smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sparks Stealth bomber and Ludders Drag-r with our 4in stainless systems sound real nice IMO, the old 240z RB30 at 10,000rpm through an open 4in sounds pretty good too .

Rob


----------



## Terrh (Jun 14, 2008)

dual 3" equal length downpipes to nothing = best sounding GTR I've ever heard.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Stage 1 mods & 1 bar boost...

HKS Downpipe
Decat
Buddyclub Spec III Exhaust

Similar to Kakimoto dual... Nice and loud


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

RB28 with a HKS T04Z running a 4" HKS drag exhaust....loud is an understatement but the sound is amazing!



H


----------



## jay-r33 (Nov 13, 2008)

we need more vid clips 
i just love the rb26 sound. will have it one day in my gtst when o get the engine built


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Daily driver
Trust power extreme II (5" from downpipes back)
Trust downpipes

LOUD!!!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm running HKS elbows, Auto Select Downpipe, De-Cat pipe 80mm and Trust PE TI-R 80mm Titanium exhaust.
I don't have a clip of it yet but a friend of mine who's running a pretty similar setup except he is using stock elbows, Auto Select Downpipe, De-Cat and a Trust PE TI-R 90mm Titanium exhaust instead.
Here's what his car sounds like...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Daily driver
> Trust power extreme II (5" from downpipes back)
> Trust downpipes
> 
> LOUD!!!!


5"????? are you serious. what power are you running?

kev


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Daily driver
> Trust power extreme II (5" from downpipes back)
> Trust downpipes
> 
> LOUD!!!!



PE Extreme II is a 4" system......and yes its loud!


----------



## Dandism (Dec 13, 2004)

Mines got Rocket Dancer titanium downpipes, into a Reinhart full titanium system, only 3" straight through but sounds like a very big superbike on full chat. Had a Kakimoto R on it before which I thought was the best exhaust i'd heard but this has just got the edge on it as its a higher pitched roar.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

-stock manifold and dumps
-trust mx downpipe
-3" stainless decat
-4" Arc Ti cat back

YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr
YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr

Daily driver and it's not too loud


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

-Tomei extreme manifolds
-Tomei elbows
-Mines downpipes
-Mines de-cat
-HKS Hi-Power Silent

I'm not really a fan of stupidly loud systems so it's got a bit of a howl but not ear bashing...


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I loved the Kakimoto (Mega N1?) on my R33 GTS-T, I cant remember if I had an after market down pipe but it defo had a de-cat. It was a standard engine running 0.9Bar.

I did a couple of inside vid clips and Im not sure if theres any from the outside but OMG I still think that was one amazing sounding car/exhaust. It was nice and deep to start and it turned into a scream similar to an F1 car a high revs.

I tested the Db's with a friends car audio Db meter from about 1m, It read 137Db!


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

few clips of mine, ARC 89mm titainium exhaust custom 76mm front pipe and decat, with single tuby and 44mm tial wastegate and screamer pipe.

@ idle



and a few fly by's


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

in my opinion best sounding exhaust on a gtr is a blitz nurspec r..my budy had one on hes..sounded mental.iv got a custom suzuka racing system on mine with decat and im going fitting new stainless elbows..nice but i would prefer a nurspec..il take some clips of mine when iv my new engine in and mapped..!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the sound of my twin 4" super HKS Dragger, nice deep dron when low revs but not to loud up the revs.....:chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

right ive taken a short clip of my exhaust whilst sitting in the car park, only revving ro 4k but gives an idea of it.

Only problem is is that its a .wav file. Does anyone know of an online converter so i can post it on here?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Mine's Stage 2 Engine (600ish bhp)
HKS GT2530 Turbines (Machined)
Tomei Exhaust Manifolds 
Mine's Super Outlet Pro II 
Mine's Front Pipe Pro  
Mine's Super Catalyzer II  
Mine's VX Professional Titan II Exhaust

Not loud or intrusive when driving at low rpm. Open it up though and it sounds like big bike on steroids.

Some videos here:
Video


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

BNR32 with Trust Extension Front Pipe, HKS Cat, HKS Silent High Power Muffler.
the idle is a bit lumpy due to Tomei Poncam Type B.

YouTube - BNR32 Skyline GTR with HKS Silent HiPower muffler
YouTube - BNR32 Skyline GTR with HKS Silent HiPower muffler v.2
YouTube - BNR32 Skyline GTR with HKS Silent HiPower muffler v.3


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Mines a weekend car 
RK Tuning forged engine(540 bhp)
td05 18g tubbies
Trust down pipes 
4'' trust system 
no cat 
Need ear plugs unless the exhaust bung is in ha ha


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

When i fix my gearbox ill get some recordings of the car, as with its proper power now from 4k it is literally like a bike, actually cant describe how much i love the noise it makes!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

G40tee said:


> When i fix my gearbox ill get some recordings of the car, as with its proper power now from 4k it is literally like a bike, actually cant describe how much i love the noise it makes!



Good stuff 

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

tracks could be interesting though, i mean robs ears were bleeding AND he had the bloody det earphones on! haha cough wuss


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Fujimura Auto's exhaust also makes quite a pretty sound 
http://www.fujimura-auto.co.jp/movie/striker-bnr32.mpg


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

R32 still 2.6 with..

2530's, HKS Elbows and downpipes, Trust power extreme II exhaust.
What's a cat :chuckle:
It howls a bit at top end 

Charlie.


----------

